# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  منبع برای یادگیری XML

## dr_csharp

سلام . من اصلا XML بلد نیستم و یک منبع مناسب جهت کار با XML از طریق CSharp میخوام . ممنون از همه  :لبخند:

----------


## reza_rad

http://www.topxml.com/dotnet/

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

Wrox XML Books

----------


## peyman1987

http://www.w3schools.com

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
اینهایی که معرفی کردید همه انگلیسی هستند میشه یه منبع فارسی هم معرفی کنید

----------


## sienaset

دوست عزيز اگه مي خواي توي اين زمينه موفق باشي هميشه بايد از كتابهاي زبان اصلي و اوريجينال استفاده كني. براي كتاب هاي فارسي توي اين فروم زياد هست. يه سرچ بزن.

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> دوست عزیز اگه می خوای توی این زمینه موفق باشی همیشه باید از کتابهای زبان اصلی و اوریجینال استفاده کنی. برای کتاب های فارسی توی این فروم زیاد هست. یه سرچ بزن.


دوست عزیز اگه به تاریخ فرستادن پستم توجه کنید متوجه میشد که من کی این پست را ارسال کرده بودم(پنج شنبه 02 اسفند 1386)

----------

